# Ics. The Learning Process.



## wasupwithuman

I'm attempting to get ICS source booting on the 3D. Not promising anything, but thought I would be nice to outline my process and see if anyone else wants to get in on the action, I'm doing it most for the learning experience. So if you would like to help let me know, if not I will be updating this post with things I have done or am trying to do, so that others may learn to.

Please no off topic things, just strictly helpful/learning things only.

Thanks.


----------



## wasupwithuman

Update 1. Sync'd the ICS repo last night... well most of it. I'm getting an error on



Code:


<br />
Fetching projects:  98% (217/221)  fatal: Not a git repository: '/home/sam/android/.repo/projects/bionic.git'<br />
Fetching projects:  99% (219/221)  error: Cannot fetch platform/bionic<br />
error: Exited sync due to fetch errors<br />
[email protected]:~/android$ error: Cannot fetch platform/bionic<br />

not sure how important that is... Going to do some research. Hopefully will get a generic build done tonight, since the military takes up most of my day.

EDIT: removed the bionic.git directory and everything in and am re syncing.... lets see.....


----------



## yousefk

Apparently preludedrew got it booting, fixed touchscreen, and got wifi working in his latest alpha. Link:

http://twitter.com/#!/preludedrew/status/140711622732816384


----------

